# Wireless set up for Macbook on FreeBSD 10.1



## timmy_p (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi,
I'm trying to get my wireless connection setup on my MacBook.

The wireless driver should be bwi(4) -- Broadcom BCM43xx
And following this bwi(4)

I put 
	
	



```
if_bwi_load="YES"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf

And added to /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
network={
 ssid=network
 psk=mypasswd
}
```
I also added to /etc/rc.conf

```
wlans_bwi="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```
But now I'm a bit stuck, it still doesn't seem to work. If I type `ifconfig` I just get something called lo0, I'm not sure if that is relevant, but I thought I'd see something with bwi in?

Any help greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2015)

Did you install this too?

```
This driver requires firmware to be loaded	before it will work.  The
     ports/net/bwi-firmware-kmod port needs to be installed before ifconfig(8)
     will work.
```
From bwi(4).


----------



## timmy_p (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey!
I went to /usr/ports/net/bwi-firmware-kmod, but when I tried to run `make install clean`, it said it needed kernel source files in /usr/src.

So I looked in the Makefile and went to

http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/

Looking at the Makefile I think I am meant to put wl_apsta-$(FWVERSION).0.o, so I found wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o, that must be it right? Anyway, I put in /usr/src but I get the same message.

Is the .o file the kernel file?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 20, 2015)

You need the FreeBSD kernel sources.
`fetch http://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/10.1-RELEASE/src.txz
tar xvJf src.txz -C /`

You can also get it from SVN.  This will be the releng/10.1 branch which includes security patches as well.  I don't believe that it should make a difference for the purposes of building a wireless driver.
`svnlite co https://svn0.us-east.FreeBSD.org/base/releng/10.1/ /usr/src`


----------



## timmy_p (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks, I was able to download all the files and got pkg-static and the firmware installed.


----------

